# Airblaster Pants



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

I wanna get the Airblaster NIghtrider Jacket in Chocolate with the Nightrider pants in blue bird, but I have never worn airblaster. im 5'11 size 32 waist and like 145lbs, I like my shit kind of baggy. what size pants should I get? do the nightrider pants fit tight? I am thinkin a large jacket, but if I got medium pants would it the proportions look retarded?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

stick with size medium for both. you're a skinny guy and large would look ridiculous with anything you wear. You can have loose fitting shit but it should still fit.


----------

